# Router zu weit weg?



## Bios (26. August 2009)

Haben seit langem das Problem das ich bei dsl 6000 meist sehr langsames Internet habe und mein Bruder genauso.
Unser Upload ist generell überall auf gut deutsch fürn arsch.
Mit glück ma 20kb/s.
Unser Router steht im Wohnzimmer ich bin direkt ein Stock drüber und benutze einen wlan stick.
Nun will ich wieder wie damals mit Versatel den Router irgentwie nach oben bekommen.
Haben da damals soein Kabel gehabt aber geht das auch eleganter irgentwie über ne Steckdose oder ähnliches?


----------



## dot (26. August 2009)

Fuer Steckdosen-LAN schau dir mal DLAN an. Ob das bei euch so funktioniert, kannst du leider nur selbst testen, da jedes Haus bzw. die Stromverdrahtung anders ist.

Sieht dann ungefaehr so aus:
Router -> DLAN Adapter --Stockwerk-- DLAN Adapter -> PC/Switch zum Verteilen


----------



## Bios (26. August 2009)

Wärst du so lieb und erklärst mir den Vorgang nochmal genauer sodass ich es an meinen Vater weitergeben kann?
Haben 2 Pcs oben und 1 Laptop unten müsste man dann direkt mehrere kaufen?
Ganz billig sind die ja nicht.


----------



## dot (26. August 2009)

Irgendwie so aehnlich. Wenn noch der Laptop unten ist, dann wuerdest du wohl 2 komplette Kits benoetigen, um eine aehnliche Verbindung wie zur 1 Etage zu schaffen. Macht es nicht mehr Sinn den Router nach oben zu verlegen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bios (26. August 2009)

Ja schon haben dazu auch evtl. noch das richtige kabel einfach an der hauswand hochziehen.
Danke für die grafik.
Meint ihr denn Wlan durch eine Wand macht soviel aus?
Ich mein der Router theortisch direkt unter mir und mein Internet ist echt verdammt lahm und mein Upload den brauch man ers garnicht ansprechen.


----------



## dot (26. August 2009)

Dazu muesstest du wohl testen wie sich die Bandbreite verhaelt, wenn du ziemlich nahe am WLAN Router stehst. Wenn es dort besser sein sollte, dann kannst du wohl nur versuchen die Position zu aendern, bis es ggf. im 1. Stock besser wird. Vermutlich gibt es fuer deinen Router auch noch Anleitungen um die Sendeleistung bzw. die Antenne ansich zu verbessern. Waere vielleicht auch noch ein Versuch wert, wobei das vermutlich in Richtung Frickelei ausartet. Eine Decke sollte in der Regel mit einem Stahldrahtgeflecht durchzogen sein und das wirkt relativ abschirmend. Ich wuerde aber bevor ich mir DLAN & Co anschaffe schauen, ob nicht irgendwo im Haus ein Leerrohr ist, wo du mal schnell ein Netzwerkkabel durchziehen koenntest (guenstig und besser als alle genannten Alternativen).


----------



## Bios (26. August 2009)

Meine eltern wollen keine Löcher Bohren oder ähnliches wenn würd der Router halt nach oben kommen über nen Kabel Keller<->1. Stock.
Müsst halt ma meinen PC nach unten schleppen.


----------



## rebel4life (27. August 2009)

Hast du keinen Bekannten der Elektriker ist? Falls du einen kennst, könntest du den mal fragen, ob er nachschauen kann, ob in einem Leerrohr noch Platz für ein Lan Kabel wäre, das würde dir viel Geld sparen, denn ein Kabel ist wesentlich billiger als ein Dlan Adapter.


----------



## Baker79 (27. August 2009)

Wegen W-Lan durch die Wand: ich hab hier nen D-Link DI-524 (802.11g/2.4GHz Wireless Router) und einen MSI US54EX USB-Stick (54Mbps). Laut MSI soll der Stick innerhalb von Gebäuden auf 100m Reichweite kommen. Ich habe hier allerdings schon auf 12m (fast reine Luftlinie, wenn ich nen Stück mit dem Stuhl nach hinten fahre, kann ich den Router sehen) eine tierisch be...scheidene Verbindung.
Auf Grund dessen hab ich wieder auf mein altes 20m CAT5E Kabel zurückgegriffen.


----------

